
Show HN: ttl.sh – Anonymous, ephemeral (& free) Docker image registry - grantlmiller
https://ttl.sh
======
grantlmiller
We built this tool for use in some of our CI workflows. It solves the problem
of not having to share secrets to a Docker registry for pull requests. It is a
pretty simple service (and OSS) if you want to run it yourself:
[https://github.com/replicatedhq/ttl.sh](https://github.com/replicatedhq/ttl.sh)
(we'll be contributing a Kubernetes manifest soon to make it easier to deploy
your own private instance).

